

Org-trello: Trello for org-mode - brudgers
http://org-trello.github.io/

======
johnbellone
The last few days I have been getting my teeth back into org-mode. It was
originally one of the best parts about using Emacs over vim. Since I have to
carry around a mobile device (or tablet) it's become much less useful to me.
In fact to get the same experience I have been using a bullet journal[1] for a
year or two now.

I want to love org-mode, but I spent the better part of a week using it to
write a deck only to find out it's a huge pain to export to PPT. I know this
is off topic as the post is about org-trello, but org-mode as a whole needs to
take what org-trello does awesome and integrate with mobile/cloud services
more!

I would love to hear from a hardcore org-mode user. I haven't found someone I
could talk to and pick their brain.

[1]: [http://www.bulletjournal.com](http://www.bulletjournal.com)

~~~
agentultra
I've used org-mode to publish books, pocket mods, invoice clients, run
tabletop games, organize links and snippets... while text is supposedly the
universal interface in the Unix world it does have limitations when it comes
to sharing information across devices. I carry my laptop with me so this isn't
a problem for me but I know it's there and not yet solved.

A mobile org-mode client with cloud sharing would go a long way.

~~~
markhellewell
MobileOrg[1] was good for a while—it had Dropbox and WebDAV support—but it
hasn’t had an update in a couple of years and is badly in need of a new
maintainer.

[1]
[https://github.com/MobileOrg/mobileorg](https://github.com/MobileOrg/mobileorg)

~~~
ibrahima
Recently someone has made a new client called Orgzly[1] which is actually
really well designed. Sync works well enough for me over Dropbox, though I'd
really rather use ssh. I guess overall there's a little impedance mismatch
between Org-mode plaintext and mobile interfaces but overall I think it works
well.

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.orgzly](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.orgzly)

------
harperlee
The use case that the front page states is:

    
    
        >> one use org-mode
        >> her/his team use trello
        >> org-trello is the middle ground!
    

But this might be the best way to coordinate mobile use (in Trello) and
desktop emacs; I've tried to use MobileOrg and I failed to get it to work :(

Another very useful feature of this is that you can create a github repo of
your Trello boards.

------
kindahero
Simple demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILPs74L5LFU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILPs74L5LFU)

------
aidos
Nice! Unfortunately, as a vim user this isn't much use to me.

My co-founder and I actually discussed this idea when we started using trello
a few months ago. Our idea was that it would be great if you could have a yaml
version of your board to play around with and load back in to the system.

Trello is a real pain to load with data, especially when bulk loading cards in
to the system when you first start using it. It has keyboard shortcuts and I
_really tried_ to make them work effectively but it's just too clumsy to use
without a mouse.

~~~
gecko
Can you give me an idea what keyboard shortcuts you were looking for you
didn't have? I have no affiliation with Trello; I'm just curious, since
they've been a good fit for my use patterns, and it'd probably be relatively
easy to convince the team to add some new ones.

~~~
aidos
I think it's actually the context of where you're working - the highlighted
card could be anywhere on your board.

Eg

    
    
       - open Trello
       - go to bottom of a list and click Add a card
       - type the name, <enter>
       - <esc> to leave the adding cards box
       - 'e' for edit, but actually, you're on the first card in the first list
       - <esc> to leave the editor on the wrong card
       - click on the card you want to edit (or arrow over / down until you get to it and hit 'e')
       - 'e' to edit the desc
       - cmd-<enter> to save
       - <esc> to close
       - 'n' to create another card
    

You need to be careful that you haven't touched the mouse and highlighted a
different card during this process too.

It's simultaneously hard to be in the correct context and easy to move to the
wrong context. And you have the situation where actions in one context don't
move you there, generally.

Looking at it, it feels like it would be way better if creating a card set
that as the currently highlighted card.

There are other things too - like you can't create a card in a blank list
without clicking on the button. Not in itself a big deal but it's another
thing that pushes you away from shortcuts.

Most of the pieces are there. Just that when I tried to use the shortcuts in
earnest I found that I couldn't create smooth patterns to make it work. Now I
mostly use the mouse because I feel like I'm going to get it wrong if I use
the keyboard, and I have to remember too many things instead of concentrating
on what I'm trying to enter.

I'm upvoting you in the hopes that your help goes towards making trello better
(obviously I should have just sent this feedback myself, naughty me)

~~~
gecko
Meh, I'm friends with the team and stopping by the office tomorrow anyway, so
I figured I'd save you a step.

~~~
aidos
Thanks :)

------
brunoqc
> Note We do not recommend loading org-trello for each org-mode buffer (see
> [https://github.com/org-trello/org-
> trello/issues/209](https://github.com/org-trello/org-trello/issues/209)).
> org-trello's an org minor mode with trello abilities (which unfortunately
> limits org's power).

[https://org-trello.github.io/install.html](https://org-
trello.github.io/install.html)

------
shadytrees
Hey! I'm an (novice) org-mode user, and a developer at Trello. I think this is
really really cool, and just wanted to say thanks for making it.

------
pandatigox
Wow someone actually made one!

I had the idea last year, but time, laziness and a bit of meh stopped me from
fleshing it out. kudos to the author! I will be one of your most devoted
users!!!

